# Harry Disapproves



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

of small hutches


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

hehe bless him, he's so cute. x


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww Harry is so cute


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he is, he is settling in really well too, he will even let me stroke him without getting spiked sometimes :lol:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Cute lil creature


----------

